# trying to install program but getting missing fsutil.dll file error



## nikkibop (Apr 3, 2005)

Hello, I am trying to install a program on windows 7 and it says it can't find a file called FSUTIL.dll so it can't complete installation. This is a new laptop I just got (an HP Pavilion dv7) that I am trying to install on. How do I get this file? 
Thanks!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

What app are you trying to install?

How old is it?

Windows 7 Compatibility Center --> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/compatibility/windows-7/en-us/default.aspx

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## nikkibop (Apr 3, 2005)

It's called Flexi Sign Pro 8.1. It's a few years old. I was told it will work on windows 7 but it says it's missing that file. Is there a way to get the file or what does that error message mean? (the program works fine on xp, but I need to install it on my laptop if possible) Thanks!


----------



## kingchiko (Sep 16, 2010)

Nikki, did you solve this problem, i am having the same issue with this software, wondering if you found a solution,


----------



## nikkibop (Apr 3, 2005)

I have not been able to solve the problem yet. Still hoping someone will be able to help. Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Windows 7 Compatibility Center lists v8.5, (nothing on v8.1) but has no information available about it - http://www.microsoft.com/windows/co...al&uid=8&l=en&pf=0&pi=0&s=Flexisign&os=32-bit


SA International, Inc., now owns the Flexi Family products - http://www.saintl.biz/Flexi8482;_FAMILY28.asp

The OS' listed for FlexiSIGN-PRO v8.1 - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Windows 2000 / XP
Windows 2003 Server
[/FONT]
```
Flexi v8.1 user manual --> http://www.saintl.biz/pdf/about/financial_info/Flexi8.1Help.pdf

v8.1 does not list Vista or Windows 7 as compatible OS'.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

